# I have to get dot numbers now don't i!?



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

might as well drag around one of them mobile billboards saying "im a cop target, give me a ticket"

what all am i required to do?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Look up michigan law.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

beanz27;1697608 said:


> Look up michigan law.


This


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

beanz27;1697608 said:


> Look up michigan law.


Good thinking.............


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark13;1697624 said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf


That......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Does registering the numbers come with my truck magnet target recognizable by police? nop. i gotta buy the numbers too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1697640 said:


> Does registering the numbers come with my truck magnet target recognizable by police? nop. i gotta buy the numbers too.


Why do you need DOT numbers? You seem to want them more then you need them from what I understand


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The numbers need to be a min of 1" and usually are blk


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1697643 said:


> Why do you need DOT numbers? You seem to want them more then you need them from what I understand


My statements were of sarcasm.

i bought a bigger truck. technicialy, i can get by without them, i just cant get on the highway.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark13;1697624 said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf


All the answers are in here


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1697651 said:


> My statements were of sarcasm.
> 
> i bought a bigger truck. technicialy, i can get by without them, i just cant get on the highway.


You're limited to 45 or 50 anyway due to vibrations aren't you? Highway is out of the question either way xysport


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

beanz27;1697608 said:


> Look up michigan law.





Mark13;1697624 said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf





1olddogtwo;1697634 said:


> That......





dieselss;1697648 said:


> The numbers need to be a min of 1" and usually are blk


Looks like this issue is solved.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1697656 said:


> You're limited to 45 or 50 anyway due to vibrations aren't you? Highway is out of the question either way xysport


haha. i had to laugh at that. good one


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

If you get DOT numbers be prepared to also get at a minimum Class C and Medical Card. Also once you go commercial your wife, brother, neighbor etc can't drive the the truck 'less they also carry the proper license. 
Get ready to spend more money you don't have.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

nixray;1697719 said:


> If you get DOT numbers be prepared to also get at a minimum Class C and Medical Card. Also once you go commercial your wife, brother, neighbor etc can't drive the the truck 'less they also carry the proper license.
> Get ready to spend more money you don't have.


Buddy, you need to stop. you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

How do I mean I need to stop as this is the first I've posted to this question. And as I stated earlier, those are the regs for MICHIGAN. Can't say the same for CHICAGO.

I'm confused to where your hostility is coming from?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ignore me... I thought you said CDL, my bad. I was wrong


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Usdot. Not Mich dot.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

No worries. Chi-town have much for white gold?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Some states do it by gvwr. MD says anything truck over 10k needs numbers and med card


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark13;1697624 said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf





Whiffyspark;1697759 said:


> Some states do it by gvwr. MD says anything truck over 10k needs numbers and med card


Exactly, and the answer, based on the state he lives in is posted. All done. Yay!! prsport


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Here you go Bird...

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/online-registration/onlineregdescription.htm

Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Georgia, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, New York, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Washington, West Virginia, Wisconsin, and Wyoming.

Just in case

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/Reg-Lic-Insurance-Faqs.aspx

It's because you live in Michigan you will need USDOT numbers...

I just checked mine, and NJ isn't on the list....

but I knew that already...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

"14.

Who needs to get a USDOT number?

In general, a USDOT Number is required if you are operating in interstate commerce and:

You have vehicles that are over 10,000 lbs.
You transport between 9 and 15 passengers (including the driver) for compensation.
You transport 16 or more passengers.
You haul hazardous materials."

Going by the first link and then the FAQ then the one about DOT numbers he doesn't need numbers. His F350 srw should have a gvwr of 9,900lbs.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark13;1697780 said:


> "14.
> 
> Who needs to get a USDOT number?
> 
> ...


He's admitted several times he's hauling a trailer that's OVERLOADED. Can he take the chance he won't get pulled over when he's CGVW is > 10K ??? Sure can. But he's already complaining that he's being pulled over now.... so?

What's the disadvantage ?

Look at question # 28

28.

What is a private motor carrier?

A private motor carrier transports its own cargo, usually as a part of a business that produces, uses, sells and/or buys the cargo that is being hauled. A private motor carrier transports its own goods and is required to have a USDOT number but does not need operating authority (MC number)


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I can't say I was actively looking last summer when I was in Michigan or any of the times I have been in the UP but I don't recall ever seeing to many pickups with DOT numbers. I'm not saying it is right, but I'd run without and see what happens. I'd get the numbers and paperwork if bothered about numbers in the future.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey bird. Just so you know, just because you are a "commercial" snow removal operator doesn't mean that every question you can conjure up has to be listed in the commercial snow removal section.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark13;1697793 said:


> I'm not saying it is right, but I'd run without and see what happens. I'd get the numbers and paperwork if bothered about numbers in the future.


Well, that would work for you, just because your avatar is a cwazy looking pooch, but we're talking birdman here. In his first post, he implies he has a bullseye on the side of his truck......

Yeah, Birdman... Don't do anything until they impound your truck and throw you in jail... Then do something about it..


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1697798 said:


> Yeah, Birdman... Don't do anything until they impound your truck and throw you in jail... Then do something about it..


That could either cause more threads or bring an end to them lol.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1697785 said:


> He's admitted several times he's hauling a trailer that's OVERLOADED. Can he take the chance he won't get pulled over when he's CGVW is > 10K ??? Sure can. But he's already complaining that he's being pulled over now.... so?
> 
> What's the disadvantage ?
> 
> ...


It was my half ton that was overloaded, not my trailer


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1697759 said:


> Some states do it by gvwr. MD says anything truck over 10k needs numbers and med card


Ok maybe i should have looked at that before making assumptions about my truck. Now i feel silly. Im 100 lbs under the 10k line.

Now i feel silly. Let the making fun comence, this time i deserve it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1697798 said:


> Well, that would work for you, just because your avatar is a cwazy looking pooch, but we're talking birdman here. In his first post, he implies he has a bullseye on the side of his truck......
> 
> Yeah, Birdman... Don't do anything until they impound your truck and throw you in jail... Then do something about it..


I did get a trailer full of equipment impounded once. Wasnt my fault tho


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1697809 said:


> this time i deserve it


Only this time? You sure? There's not even one other time it was deserved? lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1697808 said:


> It was my half ton that was overloaded, not my trailer


Has a gross vehicle weight rating or *gross combination weight rating,* or gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight, of 10,001 lbs. or more, whichever is greater;

Gross (means Total)
Combined (means different things put together)
Weight (how heavy something is)
Rating (a position assigned on a scale of some kind)

Your truck, trailer, cargo, fuel, your fat ass behind the wheel, any other fat asses in the truck, your McDonalds wrappers on the floor of the truck, the Empty beer cans in the back, etc..... will total over 10K easily

You bought a "big boy truck", now you have to play by the big boy rules...

Why do I bother ? Boredom, I guess


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1697814 said:


> Why do I bother ? Boredom, I guess


Because we as humans like to keep leading the stubborn mules to water just to see if they'll drink this time.

......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dogplow Dodge;1697798 said:


> Well, that would work for you, just because your avatar is a cwazy looking pooch, but we're talking birdman here. In his first post, he implies he has a bullseye on the side of his truck......
> 
> Yeah, Birdman... Don't do anything until they impound your truck and throw you in jail... Then do something about it..


The bullseye would probably go away with a quality truck and trailer setup. Blend in with everyone else instead of sticking out in the hoopty


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

White Gardens;1697818 said:


> Because we as humans like to keep leading the stubborn mules to water just to see if they'll drink this time.
> 
> ......


ROLFLMAO

Hee Haw !


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1697814 said:


> Has a gross vehicle weight rating or *gross combination weight rating,* or gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight, of 10,001 lbs. or more, whichever is greater;
> 
> Gross (means Total)
> Combined (means different things put together)
> ...


Why mention mc donalds wrappers. Gvwr has nothing to do with weight, has to do with weight capacity. If over 10k i need numbers, even if the truck is empty.

As for combined gvwr, my trailer is home built and does not have a gvwr. How do they calculate its rating in this case?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1697819 said:


> The bullseye would probably go away with a quality truck and trailer setup. Blend in with everyone else instead of sticking out in the hoopty


Very true. Iv not been pulled over in my 04 but one time


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1697829 said:


> Why mention mc donalds wrappers. Gvwr has nothing to do with weight, has to do with weight capacity. If over 10k i need numbers, even if the truck is empty.


It appears you never read the link provided to you in the first page of this thread.



birddseedd;1697829 said:


> As for combined gvwr, my trailer is home built and does not have a gvwr. How do they calculate its rating in this case?


Have you ever heard of a portable scale ?

It's a thing a ma bob that sits on the ground, while the police officer drives your tire over it, and then it calculates the overall weight of the truck & trailer by use of some new fangled thing that puts numbers together to get a total.... If you're over the statute's weight allowance, you're being ticketed and impounded.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1697829 said:


> Why mention mc donalds wrappers. Gvwr has nothing to do with weight, has to do with weight capacity. If over 10k i need numbers, even if the truck is empty.
> 
> As for combined gvwr, my trailer is home built and does not have a gvwr. How do they calculate its rating in this case?


When you get pulled over with a pallet of sod on your truck and one the trailer, and the cops pull out the portable scales, you'll get a really quick lesson in GCWR and GVWR.

......


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Might want to check out the trailer too, might need a commercial sticker for it. 

Would hate to see the homemade trailer get a ticket.



.....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1697840 said:


> When you get pulled over with a pallet of sod on your truck and one the trailer, and the cops pull out the portable scales, you'll get a really quick lesson in GCWR and GVWR.
> 
> ......


Gcwr and gvwr have nothing to do with scales. Scales show your actual physical weight and is used to see if your actual weight is over your weight rating or not

A f450 only weighs 6k lbs or so on those scales, nowhere near 10001 lbs, but still require dot numbers


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1697843 said:


> Might want to check out the trailer too, might need a commercial sticker for it.
> 
> Would hate to see the homemade trailer get a ticket.
> 
> .....


I dont think so as it is under 2500 lbs. But as mentioned, adds to my gcwr. Tho im not sure how as it has no rating itself


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1697840 said:


> When you get pulled over with a pallet of sod on your truck and one the trailer, and the cops pull out the portable scales, you'll get a really quick lesson in GCWR and GVWR.
> 
> ......


 my truck can handle that much weight both physicially and leagally. Thats why i refused a 250


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Actually, if its dry i could carry 2 in the bed. I can't wait


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1697856 said:


> A f450 only weighs 6k lbs or so on those scales, nowhere near 10001 lbs, but still require dot numbers


If an F450 weighs 6,000lbs then please tell me what the hell your truck weighs.

Please I really want to know.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Triton2286;1697862 said:


> If an F450 weighs 6,000lbs then please tell me what the hell your truck weighs.
> 
> Please I really want to know.


Thats a guestimate. My dodge is 5250. A bigger truck would weigh more


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

birddseedd;1697856 said:


> Gcwr and gvwr have nothing to do with scales. Scales show your actual physical weight and is used to see if your actual weight is over your weight rating or not
> 
> A f450 only weighs 6k lbs or so on those scales, nowhere near 10001 lbs, but still require dot numbers


^<---- Im wrong here, guess i only read half of the paragraph.

Ill have to watch how much sod i put in the trailer if i get several pallets.

Or just stay off the highway if im pulling over 10k lbs


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1697866 said:


> ^<---- Im wrong here, guess i only read half of the paragraph.


Big surprise.........


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1697866 said:


> Or just stay off the highway if im pulling over 10k lbs


This is why no one has any respect for you. You plan to over load your truck and stay off the highway so you don't get caught.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Triton2286;1697868 said:


> Big surprise.........


Nice gracious well postered responce there...

I can get 2 dry pallets no trailer before i have to worry about dot. with a light trailer i can do 4 if i can find a way to avoid the highway.

And yall wanted me to get a 3/4 ton...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Triton2286;1697870 said:


> This is why no one has any respect for you. You plan to over load your truck and stay off the highway so you don't get caught.


That would not be overloading the truck. Sod weighs 2k lbs. Per pallet. The truck can cary over 4k lbs


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Triton2286;1697870 said:


> This is why no one has any respect for you. You plan to over load your truck and stay off the highway so you don't get caught.


Staying off the highway has nothing to do with "getting caught" dot numbers are not required off highway

Peoples disrespect for me is based off of un informed assumptions. I dont rightly care about the opinion of someone making false assumptions about me.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1697871 said:


> Nice gracious well postered responce there...


Nice spelling...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Triton2286;1697876 said:


> Nice spelling...


Iv never been the best spelling

My point still stands


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Now, if i did it with a 3/4 ton, it would be overloaded. Thats why i bought a 1 ton


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

There is just no reason for this thread to be more than 2 posts long. Also Please, in your words tell me the physical differences between a 250 and 350. And no googling it- think you'll be surprised at the answer.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Gvwr is the difference


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

At least thats the only difference the law cares about


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The idea of not being on a hi-way being a get around from having DOT numbers is ridiculous. Any public road is fair game to be subject to a DOT inspection by any law enforcement agency. You may not get stopped in a roadside inspection however if you get pulled over and the cop decides to make your day suck he can and will. 
The cost of the numbers is a fraction of what you would have lost in billable hours by being in court. If you find yourself in court you better keep you mouth shut and just pay the fines otherwise you could find yourself in an argument with the judge and that won't end well. 

BTW sod skid weight varies between 2000-3000 pounds depending on moisture and depth the sod was cut. Also your trucks payload includes fuel, passengers, tools and anything else that is added to the empty weight of the truck.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Just call the Michigan state police, talk with someone in the commercial motor vehicle department. That will answer all of your questions. I was in touch with Sgt. Austin in Lansing.

http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,4643,7-123-59877---,00.html

MI DOT doesnt watch just the Highway... Look at my photo I wasnt on a Highway at all, small rural town he was just cracking down hard.

Another 30' I would have been in the driveway. A employee thought it was funny I was being pulled over.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, on the bright side, at least you got to look at that church and it's beautiful architecture while you got your ticket...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

What is with your fetish to haul so much dirt/sod/mulch etc.? You and you're equipment are a danger to others on the road and your plan is to just stay off the highway so you don't get caught. And you admitted to not having commercial auto insurance in a previous thread. I'd hate to be the person you rear-end. Now it's the DOT number question again? I believe you've already asked about this before. I think you just *WANT* them to look cool or something.

Really, Bird, stop overthinking everything. You would serve yourself best by sticking to the basics of plowing, landscaping, or whatever else.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1697938 said:


> What is with your fetish to haul so much dirt/sod/mulch etc.? You and you're equipment are a danger to others on the road and your plan is to just stay off the highway so you don't get caught. And you admitted to not having commercial auto insurance in a previous thread. I'd hate to be the person you rear-end. Now it's the DOT number question again? I believe you've already asked about this before. I think you just *WANT* them to look cool or something.
> 
> Really, Bird, stop overthinking everything. You would serve yourself best by sticking to the basics of plowing, landscaping, or whatever else.


The law does not require dot numbers off highway. Its not about "getting away with it" its about operating within the law

Why would me and my equipment be in danger exactly?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1697975 said:


> The law does not require dot numbers off highway. Its not about "getting away with it" its about operating within the law
> 
> Why would me and my equipment be in danger exactly?


You just said you would stay off the highway in order to not get caught. Highway defined where I am means all public roads. The picture in this thread should also be a fair warning. If DOT #s are MI law, then simply go get them. What exactly is your question about them?

I do not know of anything off hand that you or your equipment might be in danger of.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1697938 said:


> You and you're equipment are a danger to others on the road





Banksy;1697978 said:


> I do not know of anything off hand that you or your equipment might be in danger of.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1697932 said:


> Well, on the bright side, at least you got to look at that church and it's beautiful architecture while you got your ticket...


I wonder if there was someone inside the church or above saying "he should have gotten DOT numbers......"

BTW Dog nice addition to the sig :laughing:


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Why can't you just contact the state police or DOT for confirmation? (Since that should have been the first thing to do)

It's because you have a fetish with starting threads here and getting attention whether it be good or bad.

Again this thread has nothing to do with commercial plowing but hey look we're in the commercial plowing section.

You know for a fact that every thread you start you put here and they either get closed or moved because they don't belong here. Just because you provide snow removal does not mean every thread you start belongs here!!!!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I already have. Waiting on their responce



Nag


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1697983 said:


>


A danger and in danger mean two different things. You asked what you're in danger of and only you would know that.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

nixray;1697719 said:


> If you get DOT numbers be prepared to also get at a minimum Class C and Medical Card.


Do you mean a MI chauffeurs license?



> ]Also once you go commercial your wife, brother, neighbor etc can't drive the the truck 'less they also carry the proper license.
> Get ready to spend more money you don't have.


Having numbers don't make it commercial. Mama and bil can still tow the camper without all that crap.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1698000 said:


> I already have. Waiting on their responce
> 
> Nag


Yup that's what I thought. You can't admit that your start useless threads and put them in the wrong section.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1698001 said:


> A danger and in danger mean two different things. You asked what you're in danger of and only you would know that.


Ok how is me and my equipment "a" danger


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Triton2286;1698007 said:


> Yup that's what I thought. You can't admit that your start useless threads and put them in the wrong section.


Mute me. Youll be happier


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

nixray;1697719 said:


> If you get DOT numbers be prepared to also get at a minimum Class C and Medical Card. Also once you go commercial your wife, brother, neighbor etc can't drive the the truck 'less they also carry the proper license.
> Get ready to spend more money you don't have.


MN law must be much different than MI.

Bird, in my opinion since it doesn't sound like you have an actual business and don't use your truck for advertising you shouldnt "need" them. Technically you do but since you're running under the radar you can get away without. That's how MN is anyways. 
If you get stopped just say youre going to plow your moms house. As long as you aren't operating for profit they can't do anything. 
If you do decide to get one get the numbers put on a magnet so you can pull them off when not in use. In MN you would need a health card too. That alone will cost you $120.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1698010 said:


> Mute me. Youll be happier


You still can't admit it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1698008 said:


> Ok how is me and my equipment "a" danger


1. No Commercial Auto Insurance (self admitted)
2. Improperly mounted Meystern (that has fallen off)
3. Broken 4x4 = less vehicle control overall
4. Overloaded vehicles (self admitted)


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1698011 said:


> MN law must be much different than MI.
> 
> Bird, in my opinion since it doesn't sound like you have an actual business and don't use your truck for advertising you shouldnt "need" them. Technically you do but since you're running under the radar you can get away without. That's how MN is anyways.
> If you get stopped just say youre going to plow your moms house. As long as you aren't operating for profit they can't do anything.
> If you do decide to get one get the numbers put on a magnet so you can pull them off when not in use. In MN you would need a health card too. That alone will cost you $120.


How do i not have a business?

I dont need them for plowing. Truck is at 9900 gvwr.

The question comes in when I add my trailer in the spring.

Even then ill be under the actual weight, i just have to find out how the rating works on a home built trailer that has no gvwr from a manufacturer

I dont think mi requires a med card unless im driving with a cdl


----------



## brewcity (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok you have a 1 ton what is the gvw for that exact truck and then what does your truck weighnow with nothing in it because my 3/4 ton truck weighs just under 7800 empty just me sitting in it on the scale and as to your truck being a danger it is rayed for the max gvw setup for the brakes and all other mechanicals just because your truck will support more weight does not mean you cam stop or steer it with that much weight in it safely.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

No Commercial Auto Insurance (self admitted) --gonna look into that with the new truck
2. Improperly mounted Meystern (that has fallen off) --was fixed 2 years ago
3. Broken 4x4 = less vehicle control overall -- how so? If drive train is disconnected it has no effect. Has been fixed anyway
4. Overloaded vehicles (self admitted)[/QUOTE]-- thus why i bought a bigger truck


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

May I ask what your plates are weighted at? 7,8,9,10,12,? Not sure mi law has the plate numbers that in has


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1698015 said:


> How do i not have a business?
> 
> I dont need them for plowing. Truck is at 9900 gvwr.
> 
> ...


If you have any signage on you truck or trailer you need DOT numbers.

Your trailer will bring you over the limit, this is a question and thread should be on Lawnsite.

Your axle on the home made trailer should have a weight rating have the trailer weighed, subtract the weight of the trailer from the weight rating of the axle and that's your payload capacity.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1698021 said:


> No Commercial Auto Insurance (self admitted) --gonna look into that with the new truck


That right there is enough for everyone to not think you have a registered business or just don't operate within the confines of the law.

You should have had commercial auto insurance on the old truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

brewcity;1698020 said:


> Ok you have a 1 ton what is the gvw for that exact truck and then what does your truck weighnow with nothing in it because my 3/4 ton truck weighs just under 7800 empty just me sitting in it on the scale and as to your truck being a danger it is rayed for the max gvw setup for the brakes and all other mechanicals just because your truck will support more weight does not mean you cam stop or steer it with that much weight in it safely.


ITs gvwr is 9900. Meaning i can cary 9900 on the axels safely, by oem design.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Bird, a 2500lb gvwr trailer can only haul about 2000 lbs safely.

Let me break some of this down for you withing our Illinois laws.

I have a C3500HD. With the weight of the equipment and the truck itself, it comes in with a curb weight of 9300lbs. The truck is rated for 15,000 lbs. The state of Illinois allows you to plate your trucks up to 1000 lbs over the gvwr of the truck.

So, I have a payload capacity, legally of just a shade over three tons.

Now, I also have a 10,000 lb trailer that is pulled behind it. Trailer roughly weighs in a 2000lbs. With it's gvwr, I can get almost 4 tons on the trailer.

Now. With the truck fully loaded, and the trailer fully loaded, I am at 26,000 lbs. Which is right at Federal CDL range, which the state of Illinois bases most of their weight regulations on.

So, let's take your three pallets of sod theory..... 6000lbs for the sod, say 6000lbs for the truck, and another 1000lbs for the trailer. You're at 13,000 lbs or better with the load. That puts you over the 10,000lb threshold for you local DOT numbers.

Do you want to take that risk Bird? The DOT numbers is for commercial commerce. If you get in an accident, it almost protects you to some degree.

In Illinois, all commercial vehicles and trailers need inspected once every 6 months for safety. (that's our regulation state wise). If I got in an accident without the safety sticker, My business would be in a world of hurt.



.........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BUFF;1698024 said:


> If you have any signage on you truck or trailer you need DOT numbers.


Not in MI



BUFF;1698024 said:


> Your trailer will bring you over the limit, this is a question and thread should be on Lawnsite.
> 
> Your axle on the home made trailer should have a weight rating have the trailer weighed, subtract the weight of the trailer from the weight rating of the axle and that's your payload capacity.


They made the axel too.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1698015 said:


> How do i not have a business?
> 
> I dont need them for plowing. Truck is at 9900 gvwr.
> 
> ...


What's the name of your company? You have a legit business?
Home built trailer = Getting flagged by DOT if it's built how I imagine
In MN anytime you're driving a vehicle for profit you need at minimum a health card.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1698027 said:


> ITs gvwr is 9900. Meaning i can cary 9900 on the axels safely, by oem design.


That's not your payload capacity. That's the total weight. Look at the door sticker. It will give you the gvwr for each axle, then a total combined weight for the truck.

Then, go have your truck weighed. Subtract 9900 from your dry weight and that is what your payload (what you can put on the truck) will be.

........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1698031 said:


> Bird, a 2500lb gvwr trailer can only haul about 2000 lbs safely.
> 
> Let me break some of this down for you withing our Illinois laws.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Your state sounds strict.

Ill be under the 1000 limit with my equipment, its when i haul material that i am going to run into issues.

Well, that depends on how they are going to deal with my home made trailer


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

White Gardens;1698039 said:


> That's not your payload capacity. That's the total weight. Look at the door sticker. It will give you the gvwr for each axle, then a total combined weight for the truck.
> 
> Then, go have your truck weighed. Subtract 9900 from your dry weight and that is what your payload (what you can put on the truck) will be.
> 
> This is the whole v-box Salter in his dodge all over again. He won't get it. He will never weight his trk. He will never follow through with the legal side of it. Let's just all stay outta Kalamazoo so we will all be safe when he's on the road!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

dieselss;1698044 said:


> This is the whole v-box Salter in his dodge all over again. He won't get it. He will never weight his trk. He will never follow through with the legal side of it. Let's just all stay outta Kalamazoo so we will all be safe when he's on the road!


This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thread Closed


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1698039 said:


> That's not your payload capacity. That's the total weight. Look at the door sticker. It will give you the gvwr for each axle, then a total combined weight for the truck.
> 
> Then, go have your truck weighed. Subtract 9900 from your dry weight and that is what your payload (what you can put on the truck) will be.
> 
> ........


Yes 9900 includes my truck, me and my mc donalds wrappers. Internet says my payload is just over 4k lbs


----------



## brewcity (Dec 10, 2012)

there is no way your truck only ways 5900 pounds


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

brewcity;1698051 said:


> there is no way your truck only ways 5900 pounds


It don't its more. But like I said he will never weight it. And b/c he only reads stuff off the internet its all gotta be true!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1698048 said:


> Yes 9900 includes my truck, me and my mc donalds wrappers. Internet says my payload is just over 4k lbs


Is this for a 2X4 or 4X4 truck?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1698042 said:


> Thanks for the info. Your state sounds strict.
> 
> *Ill be under the 1000 limit with my equipment, its when i haul material that i am going to run into issues.*
> 
> Well, that depends on how they are going to deal with my home made trailer


No, our state isn't strict at all. Easy rules to follow. Pay for your commercial plates every year, get your truck inspected after doing routine maintenance and safety maintenance, and your on your way. Maybe 400 bucks a year at most. Weigh in and weigh out where I get my materials and what do you know. I'm legal.

So, your willing to hurt your revenue and potential profits by not getting up to par for hauling materials.

In Illinois, homemade trailers need inspected before a plate is issued to them. I'd look into your laws and have the trailer up to par.

........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

brewcity;1698051 said:


> there is no way your truck only ways 5900 pounds


Thats the payload a doc from ford says about an 02 f350

I plan on calling the dealer for the curb weight of my vin if they have it


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

brewcity;1698051 said:


> there is no way your truck only ways 5900 pounds


And we have a winner.

.....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1698061 said:


> Thats the payload a doc from ford says about an 02 f350
> 
> I plan on calling the dealer for the curb weight of my vin if they have it


Just go weigh the truck with a full tank of gas, and your tools in the cab. That's the only true way to find your curb weight.

Just go to a material yard or something and ask them to weigh the truck real quick. Material yard scales have to be calibrated by law to be almost exact.

.....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dieselss;1698044 said:


> White Gardens;1698039 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the whole v-box Salter in his dodge all over again. !
> ...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1698060 said:


> No, our state isn't strict at all. Easy rules to follow. Pay for your commercial plates every year, get your truck inspected after doing routine maintenance and safety maintenance, and your on your way. Maybe 400 bucks a year at most. Weigh in and weigh out where I get my materials and what do you know. I'm legal.
> 
> So, your willing to hurt your revenue and potential profits by not getting up to par for hauling materials.
> 
> ...


We dont have to be inspected unless stopped.

I dont think our numbers cost money either. At least thats what im told


BUFF;1698058 said:


> Is this for a 2X4 or 4X4 truck?


4x4


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1698065 said:


> dieselss;1698044 said:
> 
> 
> > Aahhh...memories.
> ...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1698061 said:


> Thats the payload a doc from ford says about an 02 f350
> 
> I plan on calling the dealer for the curb weight of my vin if they have it


The door jam sticker will have curb weight, GVWR and axle rating's on it.
The title will also have the GVWR rating on it too.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Why do you ask questions if you already know it all? Though I find your threads comical the admins should limit your account so you can't post new threads. Half of them get closed within 24hrs anyways.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Did you ever have the trailer inspected?

http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,4670,7-127-1583-25476--,00.html

"A Vehicle Number/On-Road Equipment Inspection (form TR-54) completed by a MI police officer must be submitted. The inspection will verify the vehicle has all equipment required for on-road registration."

.........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1698067 said:


> We dont have to be inspected unless stopped.
> 
> I dont think our numbers cost money either. At least thats what im told


No cost for the numbers then what's the issue in complying to the law.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1698048 said:


> Yes 9900 includes my truck, me and my mc donalds wrappers. Internet says my payload is just over 4k lbs


Yes for a truck in good, non rusted, condition. All that rust weakens things like shackle mounts, bolts, bed supports and springs. Sitting on the side of the road with two tons of sod and a busted spring screams come ticket me.

Would you put it 4000# on a shackle that looked like this?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have dot numbers and are a commercial vehicle, you have to keep employee records, have your trk and trail inspected a min of once every year by a competent mechanic (indianas wording not mine) and keep documenttation od this in the vehicle and trailer. Your homemade trailer should have a vin, if not you are running it illegally. The vin plate HAS to have gvwr stamped on it. And was said that's usually by the axle rating. 
So go weight your trk. And apply for a vin for your trail and call it a day


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1698072 said:


> Did you ever have the trailer inspected?
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,4670,7-127-1583-25476--,00.html
> 
> ...


I didnt build it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BUFF;1698073 said:


> No cost for the numbers then what's the issue in complying to the law.


Makes yoi a target. Wont get them till required by law to. Pretty sure that is going to be when I Hook my trailer up to it


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey bird, since you don't need DOT numbers when plowing then why the hell are you posting this on plowsite?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Triton2286;1698085 said:


> Hey bird, since you don't need DOT numbers when plowing then why the hell are you posting this on plowsite?


Because I posted before i looked at the truck. If i would have looked at the truck first i would have realized i was just under the limit.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

why oh why do I bother to even read this!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

NBI Lawn;1698071 said:


> Why do you ask questions if you already know it all? Though I find your threads comical the admins should limit your account so you can't post new threads. Half of them get closed within 24hrs anyways.


I think that has been asked a few times before ... But thanks for asking again!

And I also agree, comical indeed!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

once again, time to move on...variety of opinions, facts, etc. within here and seems the OP "found" what he was looking for

thanks


----------

